# to those how use sucrulfate for their dogs



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how do you give it when they are pills dissolved in water ?I requested the liquid but its more expensive do you flavor it to get them to drink it?Asking for the future and for anyone that needs ideas please.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to have to give that to ferrets all the time when I fostered. We always had tablets because it was cheaper. I used a syringe. Cut a bit off the tip so it has a larger opening. Pull the plunger all the way out and drop the tablet in the syringe. Replace the plunger and push it down as far as it will go. Suck some water up into the syringe, hold your finger over the tip, shake til the tablet dissolves and squirt it in the dogs mouth. After a couple of tries, you will know how much water you need to make it a squirtable consistency.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I used a syringe also. Dropped the tablet in as mentioned, filled about 1/3 way with water, give it a few shakes and let sit about 5 minutes until tablet is completely dissolved. Shake real good right before giving.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Good lord.... I read that post title quickly without my glasses and I thought it said "to those who suffocate their dogs" !!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Good lord.... I read that post title quickly without my glasses and I thought it said "to those who suffocate their dogs" !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Ha! You make me giggle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Good lord.... I read that post title quickly without my glasses and I thought it said "to those who suffocate their dogs" !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


wow you really need to read with your glasses My little girl felt like it was suffocating her with it.
they have to be dissolved with water the last time i tried giving it it squirted all over the place on my poor dogs. i was wondering if adding a broth would work since it has to be in an empty stomach or something liquidy flavor


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Good lord.... I read that post title quickly without my glasses and I thought it said "to those who suffocate their dogs" !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry princess_ella, I've distracted everybody away from the seriousness of your post there but I honestly did! Apologies! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Sorry princess_ella, I've distracted everybody away from the seriousness of your post there but I honestly did! Apologies! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


no problem that made me giggle as well


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

any ideas please


----------

